# Propane @ 99 Cents.



## Jags (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow - just ordered my summer fill and was quoted a price of $.99 per gallon.  I have not seen this low of pricing in many, many years.  Just a heads up for those folks using the stuff...ya might want to check into a summer fill.


----------



## DougA (Jun 30, 2015)

That's a fracking awesome price.


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2015)

That's what it was 21 years ago when we moved into this house. Unfortunately we'll never see close that price again as long as we are under control of a monopolized supplier.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 4, 2015)

$3.99 Irving energy NH price Wednesday.  Nuts! Way too high. Time to shop around.


----------



## begreen (Jul 4, 2015)

$3.09 locally.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jul 5, 2015)

I was planning to call tomorrow to have my 120 gallon tank filled before prices go up this fall.  I'd love to find out that the price is $.99 around here.

Fingers crossed!

-SF


----------



## drz1050 (Jul 5, 2015)

$0.86 per gallon here (Saratoga County, NY)

I'm seriously thinking about getting a tank for hot water/ stove..


----------



## JustWood (Jul 8, 2015)

My prebuy contract came 2 weeks ago. $1.49.
Lowest price I've seen in 10 years.
Shoulder season may not require as much wood this year.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 8, 2015)

Mis-quote on my part. Just set up a delivery at $3.01/gallon , still not good....


----------



## drz1050 (Jul 8, 2015)

Crazy how it's that high in NH... I'm not that far away from you, and it's well under $1.00 here.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 28, 2015)

$3.09 here too.

$0.99 is for 1,000 gallons volume ?


----------



## Jags (Jul 28, 2015)

billb3 said:


> $3.09 here too.
> 
> $0.99 is for 1,000 gallons volume ?


350 gallons.


----------



## Knots (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow.  I've got 1000-gallon in-ground that I fill once a year.  Now may be the time...


----------



## xman23 (Jul 29, 2015)

Question, do you own your propane tank? Any issues with owning it?


----------



## Knots (Jul 30, 2015)

xman23 said:


> Question, do you own your propane tank? Any issues with owning it?


I own my tank.  I poured a concrete slab to keep it from popping up in a flood, anchored it to the slab, put two anodic bags in, and buried it. 

No issues so far, and I can shop for propane at different dealers.


----------



## xman23 (Jul 30, 2015)

Knots said:


> I own my tank.  I poured a concrete slab to keep it from popping up in a flood, anchored it to the slab, put two anodic bags in, and buried it.
> 
> No issues so far, and I can shop for propane at different dealers.



Thanks, no issues with the propane people not wanting to fill it. Somewhere I recall hearing they were telling people they didn't know the condition of the tank.


----------



## Knots (Jul 31, 2015)

We'll find out.  I need to fill up soon.


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2015)

$3.05 delivered here. We're down to 15% so I am ordering next week.


----------



## Dix (Jul 31, 2015)

Checked $2.39 + here .......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Aug 6, 2015)

Jags said:


> Wow - just ordered my summer fill and was quoted a price of $.99 per gallon.  I have not seen this low of pricing in many, many years.  Just a heads up for those folks using the stuff...ya might want to check into a summer fill.


 
Just filled all 3 of my 500 gallon bottles for 89 cents a gallon....


----------



## Knots (Aug 7, 2015)

xman23 said:


> Thanks, no issues with the propane people not wanting to fill it. Somewhere I recall hearing they were telling people they didn't know the condition of the tank.



I just got $1.39 per gallon.  No problem with me owning tank.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Aug 7, 2015)

Propane will continue to decrease in price for the foreseeable future because of the over abundance of NG (Propane is made from NG).  The country is awash in NG and propane, so much they are actually flaring it off in the oil fields.  About time it's become affordable again.

Conversely, processed pellets from tree slash and wood by-products hasn't decreased in price and corn has stabilized here at about $3.70/bu/15%.  That makes propane my fuel of choice this winter.  I tossed the pre-buy offer on pellets this year.  I did fill one grain tank with shelled/cleaned corn for feeding the steers and I may roast some, but, it's much more convienent for bith my wife and I to set the t'stat and allow the Bryant plus 90 to keep us warm.  No maintenance to speak of (except a yearly cleaning of the hot surface ignitor and changing the filters in the plenum, something I do monthly anyway.

I use a Lux Clean cycle thermostat (no longer made) to cycle the air through the house every 15 minutes. It evens the temperature out summer and winter and circulates the heat produced by the bio-fuel stove (when I use it)(not this winter....(

I huess commercial pellet producers won't 'feel' any reduction in profit from the decrease in domestic pellet usage simply because they are all (for the most part) geared up to produce pellets for export to the EU to burn as biomass (according to Bio-Fuel magazine).

My issue with that is now, we are cutting domestic forests to provide biofuel to the EU....  Let them cut their own forests.  There needs to be some (I hate to say this) some government intervention/controlls placed on the exportation of commercial pellets to the EU.  Right now, there is none and it's becoming a BIG industry.

In all my years, I never filled my 3 owned tanks for what I paid yesterday.  How refreshing not to be 'enslaved' to a bank breaking expenditure in the wintertime.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Aug 7, 2015)

It's good to have choices and I'm tickled that, for at least some of us to be able to buy propane for heat at a price that seemed a fantasy 2 years ago..

My wife and I can actually go away and not worry about the stove going out and the pipes freezing anymore, what a concept.


----------



## English BoB (Aug 7, 2015)

Jags said:


> Wow - just ordered my summer fill and was quoted a price of $.99 per gallon.  I have not seen this low of pricing in many, many years.  Just a heads up for those folks using the stuff...ya might want to check into a summer fill.



Thats the oiling on the cake.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Aug 7, 2015)

Knots said:


> We'll find out.  I need to fill up soon.


   Some states allow direct burial, some don't.  Ours don't but south of us in Ohio, they doo.  Don't matter to me, I own 3.  All above ground.


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 9, 2015)

After dealing with non usage fees and inflated prices in propane, we decided to purchase our own tank this year. We have a 500 gallon tank, which in over 3 years we went from 80% and we are finally down to 10%. The last time we purchased propane from the company we had, they charged us 3.10 a gallon, while others were being charged more than a dollar less from other companies. The beauty now is I won't be locked down to a single company, and no fees. The best part I just got propane for $.99 a gallon! I figure we will save alot over the long run.


----------



## Knots (Aug 14, 2015)

laynes69 said:


> We have a 500 gallon tank, which in over 3 years we went from 80% and we are finally down to 10%.


This begs a question from someone who is relatively new to propane.  How low can I let my tank get and still have the proper pressure?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Aug 14, 2015)

Indefinitely.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Aug 20, 2015)

Benchmark rule is 20% but any amount in the tank will maintain head pressure.


----------

